# benjamin moore satin impervo



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Local dealer quoted ~ $55.00 for Satin Impervo.

Does this sound right? I continue to ask myself.

Way back I applied it all the time, but this is just unrealistic for most jobs I do now, certainly given the repaint market.


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

I could care less if impervo cost $75/gallon - how much is that cost really when you can do 4 rooms worth of trim 2 coats from a single gallon? I quote all jobs with latex now - and when I give the 1/3, 1/3, and a 1/3 payment plan - it's simple if they want oil trim instead, - it's another 1/3 on top of the whole bid. I am sick of oil work - not to mention a can of spirits if you can find it for $5 is cheap now - 3 years ago I was getting it for half of that. Above all else - people who can't afford much, shouldn't be asking for oil trim work - beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

Well said Plain painter,well said!!!!!


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

All solvent based products have gone up
That'd be a little high for a contractor price around here, but it is what it is
It could be it's being phased out earlier in your area so there's a bit of a premium
It could be that's normal for your area
How much is a gallon of thinner?

It really is an upsell these days anyway
Or at least an extra charge
Last time I checked out here it was $750 to get rid of a 55 gallon drum of solvents
You want the "good stuff", you gotta pay the price


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Very rarely do I associate with oil anymore

20+ years back I applied it on custom homes.

Oil now makes me sleepy and a bit dizzy. Besides it being slower to apply and the cleanup issue.

Convinced it is not the best thing for your body, regardless of what the manufacturers say.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

$55 sounds like retail to me.

I haven't used any for awhile, but I kinda like it.
Don't try to rush, take your time...few drops of thinner... and "flow" it on.

Getting rid of the used clean-up thinner is a pain, sometimes I'll just use my brush (good China bristle) a day or two and throw it away. (Take that into account when you bid).


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

artinall said:


> Convinced it is not the best thing for your body, regardless of what the manufacturers say.



Solvents are NO good for the body.
The main reason I stopped painting was I believed I was being poisoned (I suspect it was my partner







)

With your nose so close to the spinning bucket, you can't help but to get a snootfull of vapors. And then most folks wash their hand with thinners - heck even DL has mineral spirits in it. The solvents will migrate through your skin into your blood stream.

I was having headaches, kidney pains, and a metallic taste in my mouth. This was back in the late 80's before the vast improvements we've seen lately in the waterbornes. Latexes were just not a viable alternatives for trim repaints in the 70's and 80's, IMO

Now a days, with the improvements in waterbornes, I feel one can give a great job with the right products. PWG turned me onto WATERBORNE Satin Impervo when I redid my office. Not exactly like the solvent version, but very acceptable. In the 80's if someone heard me saying latexes are acceptable, it would have been similar to saying the Red Sox was gonna win a world series.......

Realities DO change


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*$$$/gallon...Who cares!!*

Yep, Plainpainter said it all!
Quality water-based coatings aren't cheap.
Simple as that!!
Todays top latexes are light-years better than a decade ago.
Most companies have dropped, or SOON WILL BE, many of the Oil coatings.
We've had some interior oils for 2 years now unsold!!
I finally marked-'em down to less than half-price:sad:...

We're an ACE, Ralph-Lauren, & C2 retailer...
Most people don't even blink anymore about buying C2, once they've used it!
Avg. retail $40-$48/gal.

3 yrs. ago, a gallon of ACE thinner wasn't quite $2.
Now...it's $6.50!!!

Faron


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Faron,

C2 in an Ace wow I am impressed, sorry to say I don't care for it. No different then Regal line from BM and more money.. All tho I like there colors and there 18x24 color chips. They are coming out with a Low Voc line next month I may give that a try.


----------



## Mike81 (Feb 27, 2008)

South Louisiana last week, Satin Impervo $38 a gallon.


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 29, 2007)

*MakDeco...*

Seems like the Painters here either LOVE using C2...or "not so much"!
* There's so few lines of paint out there with "%Volume-Solids" over 40%...C2 is one of-'em.
* There's 2 C2 dealers in the Chicago area isn't there?!
* Yeah, the C2 LOVO line launches in mid-April.

(We're kind of a unique store...1/2 the building is Interior-Decor stuff)

I wish I had more time to try more "competing" brands out there, but after work, the LAST thing I wanna do is...PAINT!!

Between our 3 lines anyway, I'd rather use C2.
Starts settin'-up pretty fast, but I do love the ZERO spatter of it!
The C2 primers are real nice to use...many favorable comments on these.

We go thru SO much ACE-Royal here...real nice paint in the $20-$26/gal. range. Just got our "Spring" 2,500 gallon ACE paint semi-load today...18 pallets worth:blink:. Last Nov., we had a load that big for the "winter" season!

Faron


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Faron, there are 4 dealers of C2 in the entire Chicago area, 2 are in Chicago proper and the other are suburban locations. I don't like how it flashes and it does set up fast but most 100% acrylics do.

I had a gallon of Aces Sensations comp'd to me and use it work a lot like behr  paint, think and leveled out like it was one step from sagging.


----------



## jjrich (Jan 16, 2013)

Dunn Edwards' Aristowall semi-gloss waterborne brushes and sprays beautifully.
Over old oil it looked and felt like alkyd enamel, also sprayed cabinets in and out with perfect results.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow.. 4 yr old thread.....

$55 a gal 4 years ago? If I could get it for that I would max out my credit card.... Oh wait I don't have one ......

I pay $72 a gallon. All I will use when it comes to interior trim and doors... Satin impervo ...... Good stuff


----------

